# Molasses Lick Tubs



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone use molasses lick tubs for their goats as a protein supplement? I have found some tubs that are 20% and advertised as all natural. The feed store claims that they leave these tubs with their goats and don't have to feed grain as often, or as much.

I have Alpines and Nubians, they currently get free choice grass hay and pasture, plus a 20% grain ration at milking. They are fed according to lbs per milk produced as per how our feed guy told us to feed them. The feed is a mix of 32% pellets and corn, so not a commercial feed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you know the brand or label information. Are they just molasses in a solid form?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

My goats love the smartlic tubs and will spend most of the day standing around them taking turns eating it. I set them out in the winter and continue giving them to the goats until the spring, when my does kid. The last two years I was buying the 50 or 60lb tubs, but this year I'm going to get the big tub that I think is 125lbs.

I really like the tubs and I like how nice my goats look compared to some other breeders around here that feed the same grain as I do, but feed different tubs. I've also heard comments that the tubs reduce the chances of does getting ketosis. I don't know if it's true or not, but I know that since I started using them I haven't had any does have problems before, during, or after kidding.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The tubs are made by FeedinaDrum, I can get them in 60 lb or 125 lb Here is a link to the page with information about it: http://www.feedinadrum.com/GOAT20N.html

I do offer free choice minerals as well, so the tub would just be a protein supplement. I have noticed with the feed my goats get that they are shinier and healthier looking than other goats in the area. I will keep feeding them grain if I get the tubs, but it would be nice to not have to feed as much through the winter.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a good product. I would say give it a go. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine also get free choice of grass, trees ect.. and I get the protein tubs but get it from tractor supply. But I have also put a little hold on it since they were getting lazy and just ate on it and starting to get scours. But it took them 6 months to get to that point.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The feedinadrum is the same as the smartlic that I feed my goats. One company bought out the other, but it's the same stuff


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

For those of you that have used these, how do you keep them from stepping or climbing on it?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Since the tubs are out all the time the goats don't fight over them like they do the grain. Which means that they don't feel the need to hover over the tub and stick their feet in it. They are weather proof so I don't put them in the area they sleep which I guess also keeps them from jumping on them.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever used The EnergiLass Goat tubs from Kent feeds?? We don't grain our girls they just get free choice hay and Right now Onyx mineral also free choice. I don't know anyone that has used this and I've given it some thought for the cold winter months.

http://www.kentfeeds.com/products/sheep ... g-Supp.php


----------

